# Move to oaxaca coast?



## kimi (Dec 11, 2010)

would like some info. on living down on the oaxaca coast, am avid swimmer. presently live inland mexico. need a gym pool or safe open-water swimming. online research has so far proven fruitless. 

all i require is an inexpensive furnished studio apartment and WiFi connection. any websites for year round apt. rentals or personal knowledge appreciated. also, any budget rooms to stay while i check it out. thank you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Puerto Escondido is good sized. Try the TomZap website for info and mesage board


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

kimi said:


> would like some info. on living down on the oaxaca coast, am avid swimmer. presently live inland mexico. need a gym pool or safe open-water swimming. online research has so far proven fruitless.
> 
> all i require is an inexpensive furnished studio apartment and WiFi connection. any websites for year round apt. rentals or personal knowledge appreciated. also, any budget rooms to stay while i check it out. thank you


You are making a good choice in areas. My fiance is from Rio Grande which is about 30 minutes West of PE. There is one road that goes along the coast that has many offshoots down to the hundreds of beaches. Rio Grande is a very small town with only 5-6 paved roads but the beaches close to there are amazing. Coconut groves and Papaya farms everywhere. The beaches are clean and the locals are very nice as long as you are respectful and spend your money.

Great beaches to visit- Aqua Blanca, Roca Blanca, El Venado, Manzanillo

My fiance owns land very close to PE that we plan on building a house in the next decade. There are many apartments for rent in PE. A lot of them are seasonal rentals for professional surfers and snow birds. You should have no problem finding even a small house for rent less than $400 USD per month....even less than that if all you want in a apartment.

In closing, I would suggest that you take a trip for a week to visit the area and drive along the coast to find what you are looking for. Just when you think you found paradise, another one awaits around the corner.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

*calm water*

on the subject of calm water, your best bet are the beaches right around PE. Not to many others are suitable for open water swimming. PE is the surfing capital of Mexico for that reason...LOTS of waves


----------

